# Best way to put duplicate transfer over another?



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Ever so often I get a transfer that had some slight blemish on it. Or maybe the color just did not come out right. When that happens often I fix it by putting another of the same design over it.

However if it is complex design you have to get it to align with the other one perfectly or it looks bad. The best way I have used is to cut the paper close to the design in two places. Then carefully line it up with the one already on the shirt.

Sometimes that does not mesh perfectly either however. Can anyone share a better way to put a 2nd design over the other so it lines up exactly right? Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There really isn't any better way than to discard that bad one and replace it. Even if get it lined up, it is probably too thick at that point.

I have to admit I don't think I've ever had a bad transfer like how you describe. Start off with heavy pressure and you shouldn't have any further issues either.


----------

